# Hedgehog show - Stockport - Feb 2013



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

STOCKPORT SHOW!!
Our next show which is a registry approved UK APH club show is:
Saturday 23rd February 2013.
12-4pm. There will be a show, raffle and plenty of goodies!
The address is:
107 Park Lane Poynton, Cheshire East SK12
5 Miles outside of Stockport.

Heres the facebook event page for it:
African Pygmy Hedgehog Show - Club day | Facebook

It will be the first ever hedgehog show in the North west!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Full stall list will be announced but so far:

Hedgehog pouches, liners & wheels.
Cheesecakes (for humans obviously!)
Hedgehog cards & accessories.
Raffle with a range of prizes.

Plenty more to be announced over the coming weeks....: victory:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump for Northwest Hedgehog owners. 

Also confirmed table woolen hedgehogs & Cupcakes! :gasp:

:mf_dribble:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

:up:

For anyone wanting to attend!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump!!!!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Bump! Just because I live in Poynton and am amazed your doing it here! Lol so me and the Missus will be there she's been interested in them for ages! Lol


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

Will any Hedgehogs actually be sold or won there


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

thomas12146 said:


> Will any Hedgehogs actually be sold or won there


No, 

Only pre-arranged hoglet collection is allowed, selling/winning pets is not allowed.

you take along your hogs, enter them in the show and win certificates, rosettes and take part in other things such as the raffle (some amazing prizes!) and all the money goes to research into Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome, which is a bit like M.S but for hedgehogs.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there any likely hood of any shows in the future being in the South? That ones a bit too far  (not that I have my hog yet)


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

samurai said:


> Is there any likely hood of any shows in the future being in the South? That ones a bit too far  (not that I have my hog yet)


We are currently trialing all over the country, a south one has been discussed as future show potential. However this feb is a trial as our first ever North west show.

Previous shows have been Northampton, Sheffield and Bristol.


----------



## Emagask (Mar 21, 2012)

Finally a show that is in the north west, 10 minute drive from me too, yay!!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Emagask said:


> Finally a show that is in the north west, 10 minute drive from me too, yay!!


I'm guessing you will be attending then? : victory:


----------



## Emagask (Mar 21, 2012)

Of course!! I've been waiting forever for one and you've just so happened to pick the best place


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

My fiance and I will be there. :2thumb: We don't have a hog yet but seeing as it's 5 mins away I can't not go really can I? :whistling2:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Big bump for our first ever North west show.:no1:

Here's the facebook event page!
http://www.facebook.com/events/427042340688267/


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone have anything they would like to donate to the Feb show Raffle as prizes? Or for the tombola? _Are you wanting a table at the show?_ Money Raised goes towards Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome research. Please contact me.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry it's actually 11.30 am - 3.30pm. 

:whistling2:

Tomorrow!


----------

